# Avalanche Jam 2006



## twitch (Oct 16, 2003)

*TONIGHT*

The weather is holding, the band is set up, New Belgium just rolled in. If you've got nothing planned tonight you should come down. TONS of gear for the silent auction....TONS!

or you could sit at home and argue about pics posted in the gallery....c'mon!


----------



## Killclimbz (Nov 18, 2004)

I had a blast, thanks for the great time to everyone who set this up.


----------

